# TALBOT Hunting Club Needs Members



## BWANAMARK (Jun 11, 2008)

3000 +/- acres, 30 total members MAX, Year round use, 2 large tracts on Oak Mountain, good road system. QDM for 30+ years, Deer (plenty) and Turkey (galore).  Approx. 70 food plots, plus off season only supp. feed.  Combo of mature hardwood bottoms, thinned, old, new and clear cut pines. Club owns separate (but close by) camp in residential area with water, power, Rv hookups, cabins, community pavillion, bath house with 2 separate shower, sink, toilet suites.  Family oriented.  Guests ok with daily and trophy fees.  Kids encouraged (3 first deer last yr ). $1,300 til May 15, 2010. Mandatory work days (you pick). Club is located between Woodland and Shiloh, few miles South Of Manchester.


----------



## BWANAMARK (Jun 16, 2008)

If anyone is seriously interested and wants to take a look, I intend to drive the entire lease this next weekend.  We have more than a few slots open (due to gas prices and members who drive 6 to 8 hours + to club) for the time being and can accept a group.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 16, 2009)

We're gonna be doing our spring planting and camp clean up.  Come on down!

Leoparddog:  770-235-5612 Cell#


----------



## BWANAMARK (Apr 27, 2009)

*UPDATED info*

The club has almost completed the Spring planting of a half ton of soybeans, iron clay peas and corn  - for supplemental nutrition of the herd.   This ought to make for a lazy Summer for our herbivores.  Bill has "tractor butt".

Been about 5 turks killed thus far - others missed.   Mine died Friday at 3 pm 40 yards outside a ground blind - (and yes it was hot!)  11 inches of beard, 1 inch spurs, 4 or 5 years old.  Seems as interest in turkey hunting has waned some (which is fine with me).  Two weekends left to hunt though - and club has been lightly hunted, as usual. 

One member has a nice but very affordable camper for lease (30ft?) on a prime camp lot.  Previous owner just got transferred. Still needing a couple of safe, ethical and law abiding hunters - until May 15, 2010.


----------



## BWANAMARK (May 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BWANAMARK (Jul 24, 2009)

BUMP

Still looking for a few.  3 joined recently.   August is best time to meet everyone, and tour property, as several are typcially there every weekend readying the abundant plots, hanging stands, and so forth.


----------



## benbishop6602 (Jul 25, 2009)

*membership*

1300$ include spouse? she hunts part of the time and has never shot a deer.


----------



## Dan7347 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Spouse hunting*

No it would not include your spouse, but she would only have to pay the small guest fee whn she hunted.... This is a nice club, lots of land, food plots and areas of good hunting, along with a great bunch of guys and gals... as mentioned above..


----------



## benbishop6602 (Jul 27, 2009)

*thanks*

I hunted there 8-9 years agowhen steve corkern (i think) ran it. Nice place to camp and hunt w killer hw ridger and plots. Killed the deer in my picture there in late dec. also got a deer w bow and black powder. Im in one nice club in meriwether already. Thanks again, but the guest fee for my wife was my reason for leavin back then. GL hunting this fall.


----------



## Dan7347 (Jul 28, 2009)

Our hunting season is longer since I think we are the most north Club in the southern region...    something to think about


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jul 28, 2009)

Do yall have a Doe limit or do yall go by the state limit on Does?


----------



## BWANAMARK (Jul 28, 2009)

we have a member who pays two full membership fees and typically he and wife both hunt, so it would be very hard to sell any sort of 2 for 1 deal.  Ben, we have the same land as back then (I joined 6 years ago) and a little more.  Camp is much, much nicer now.  Anybody want a look, holler back as I will likely be down either saturday or Sunday or Monday, and others will likely be about all weekend.


----------



## BWANAMARK (Jul 28, 2009)

State limit on does (per rules) - I think one guy almost limited out last year.  As long as the meat gets used up (not sold) and does not freezer burn, no one has ever had an issue about that, so far as I know.  1st buck is county regs (4 pts side) 2nd must be 14 or better outside wide. And, as Dan pointed out, one of the reasons I first joined was land is close to the the Northern Zone as you can get, while being in Southern Zone, so we get a few weeks extra season after CHristmas.


----------



## benbishop6602 (Jul 28, 2009)

*thanks*

maybe ill stop by visit this fall. GL to all. ben


----------



## Dan7347 (Aug 6, 2009)

I will be down there this weekend if anyone wants a tour... you will not be dissappointed


----------



## gcowley (Aug 11, 2009)

yep


----------



## BWANAMARK (Aug 13, 2009)

Gordo - It is so great to have you back in club.  I (and others) will be down at various times this weekend.  Deer are hitting plots hard at 7 pm. and for the next few weeks plots will be re-done, so somebody will be there every weekend if a tour is desired.  I have seen one great big un.


----------



## Dan7347 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just an update for anyone interested. We have about three more openings which may include a camp site. The supplementa feeding program has been working great with several large deer recorded at the feeders. This club has an awesome camp site with water, elect and very nice bathhouse with two bathrooms including showers. Over the next two weekends there will be several members down there as we are planting our winter food plots, which we have about 70. This is a great family oriented fun hunting club with the opportunity to shoot some nice deer. Plus we are the most northern club in the southern zone so almost two weeks of extra hunting. Please come a tour the place, and then you will want to join.


----------



## Dan7347 (Aug 27, 2009)

bump


----------



## Daniel_Buckmaster_Lee (Nov 29, 2009)

*2010-2011*

I live in Columbus Georgia. I don't shoot any deer under 125. Gun hunt only in the rut, mostly bow hunt. Don't drink/smoke. Junior in High School. Just looking for a good lease that is close to home that i could drive to after school sometimes. My only guest would be my dad. Do you have an opening for next season? 

I'd like to look at the property sometime. when does the new lease start?


----------



## RBBTBONE (Dec 3, 2009)

if you are going to have any openings for the 2010season please let me know


----------



## sps (Dec 3, 2009)

I would like to talk more about the club. I could possibly be able to bring 3-4 people with me . my e-mail is paulspears1971@yahoo.com could you send me some rules. thanks.


----------



## sps (Dec 3, 2009)

I would like to talk about the club. I will probably be able to bring three or four members along. Could you e-mail me at paulspears1971@yahoo.com


----------



## BWANAMARK (Dec 3, 2009)

pms and emails sent - thanks for the interest.  i joined a second club this year (for logistcial reasons) and Man was I dissapointed in how the one I joined and one right next to it were being run.  Both were 20 member clubs, 1000 acres each.  I (suspected but) never really fully knew how lucky we are at White Oak. We have great people and great rules and everyone gets the same benefits for their membership dollars.  We do not "homestead".  If you can find a stand and pin it, you can hunt it. Even if you joined yesterday.  And most everyone will tell you where their stands are. 
So, you have full use of 3000 acres, not just what areas have not already been "claimed" by club president or others.   Those other clubs I saw will not last. I think White Oak is working on its 4th decade of existence now.


----------



## sps (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the e-mails. Myself and a couple friends have been looking for a club that has acerage with the proper amount of members. I understand your disapointment. It happens alot.


----------



## BWANAMARK (Feb 3, 2010)

just added one new member last weekend - I will likely be down this next weekend if anyone wants a look see. join now and get two turkey seasons. hunt til 5/15/2011.


----------



## KINGFISH7 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Interested*

Pm and email sent,
kf7


----------



## T-BONER (Feb 4, 2010)

KINGFISH7 said:


> Pm and email sent,
> kf7



CHECK YOUR MESSAGES....T-BONE


----------



## tank2520 (Feb 4, 2010)

interested/how far from Big Lazer WMA


----------



## T-BONER (Feb 4, 2010)

bwanamark said:


> just added one new member last weekend - i will likely be down this next weekend if anyone wants a look see. Join now and get two turkey seasons. Hunt til 5/15/2011.



interested...my hunting buddy kingfish will be coming this weekend....do you have space for 24ft camper...t-bonerdid kingfish come this weekend????t-boner


----------



## BWANAMARK (Feb 4, 2010)

Tank - I am sure we do - Bill 678 907 7367 decides where they go, etc.  I think there is a 250 deposit to insure removal (cuz we had to cut up and drag some out)


----------



## BWANAMARK (Feb 4, 2010)

oops - Tboner that last one was meant to you and I am checking pm's next.  Turns out I have not seen Kingfish since the late 70's

Tank - Big Lazer is about 10 mins East?SE of Woodland to my recollection, and from Chapmans Cooler on 41 in Woodland our biggest of 2 tracts is 5 or so minutes West on Hawkins Store rd on Oak Mtn.  Our far Eastern border piece touches Big Lazer Ck., just below turkey knob. and runs up to the bridge at Hwy 116.


----------



## ufgf0000 (Feb 8, 2010)

Do you still have openings for 2010?


----------



## BWANAMARK (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, we do.  3 of us were in camp this past weekend.  We were to show property to a couple of prospects, but one had an emergency, so we did not.  (I did get that leaking wall in my cabin replaced though).  

See the prev. recent post for Bill's cellnumber, as he can arrange a tour by an avail. member, and I do not know when I will next be at camp (for sure not next weekend though)

thank you for your interest


----------



## Daniel_Buckmaster_Lee (Feb 8, 2010)

any pics?


----------



## BWANAMARK (Mar 14, 2010)

join now and hunt til 3/15/2011

@1300 - same as last 2 years

*can show THIS sat 3/20 or sun 21 at 1 pm. - 3 pm* 

can take 6 or 7 (32 total on over 3000 acres) between now and 5/15. 2 or 3 good camper sites left with power and water avail.

equity members just had annual meeting and focus on 2010 will be preparing the best food plots in the county.  plenty of clover now to hunt turkeys. good population of God's critters.  come hunt oak mtn.  you wont ever regret it.


----------



## BWANAMARK (Mar 14, 2010)

yep


----------



## BWANAMARK (Mar 23, 2010)

Opening day resulted in 2 turkeys by one hunter in morning, 2 turkeys (11 and 10 inch beards, 1.25 and 1.5 spurs) taken by my 11 yo son   at 5 pm that afternoon and one taken Sunday morning in the rain.  All mature birds. Lots of birds left.  Join now and hunt til 5/15/11 =  the rest of this and all of next turkey season, with deer in between.


----------



## BWANAMARK (Mar 23, 2010)

*here is pic*

goshdarmed technology


----------

